# Public sector/ state pension



## phileasfogg (9 Aug 2015)

I know nothing about pensions and am finding it very difficult to get a simple answer to this presumably straight forward question. I work part time in the public sector. My pension upon retirement will be 10,000 euro. Will this be my entire entitlement? i.e  would I be entitled to any state pension that a private sector employee gets?


----------



## gipimann (9 Aug 2015)

It depends on the class of PRSI you're paying.  If you're paying Class A (full rate PRSI), then you might qualify for a State Pension if you have enough contributions.

Civil & Public Service pensions for those paying full rate PRSI are integrated - this means that qualifying for a State Pension may reduce your Public Service Pension.  
You should check with your pension/superannuation section whether your public sector pension will be reduced if you qualify for State Pension.


----------



## phileasfogg (9 Aug 2015)

Thanks! Am paying class A PRSI alright and will hope to work for full 40 years. That's great that I might be entitled to something. I will check with pension people at work. Thanks


----------



## Broadcaster (11 Oct 2015)

I am in a similar position but with retirement shortly and wonder if the effect on the integration of my company pension and a state contributory differs depending on where you work in the public sector. My experience with my own HR is that they have no idea how this works so where does one look for information. Dept of social welfare also tells me to "contact your own HR". So I go around in rings!

HR provides the standard public service ready reckoner results for my company pension (only 250 per month)but have still no idea how my state pension (150pw) will impact.  Looks like it will wipe it out. can that be the case even though I paid into this pension for the last 15 years working part-time?


----------



## summersday (11 Oct 2015)

How can paying PRSI at class A and qualifying for a state pension reduce your Public Service Pension??  I can't understand this?   I pay Class A PRSI and am in the public service.


----------



## Conan (11 Oct 2015)

Recruits to the public service since 1995 join an "integrated" pension structure and pay Class A PRSI. This means that their public service pension takes account of their entitlement to the Social Welfare pension. But as a result they also pay a lower contribution to the public service pension structure.
Pre 1995 entrants pay a lower PRSI (Class D) but are not entitled to any Social Welfare pension. 
The following example might explain:
- after 40 years service public service pension is 50% of salary (plus a lump sum of 150%)
- for pre 1995's the 50% applies to full salary 
- for post 1995's the 50% applies to "pensionable salary", I.e. Salary less 2x Social welfare pension.
So if salary is say €60,000
- the pre 1995 gets €30,000
- the post 1995 gets 50% x (60,000 less 24,000) = €18,000 but then also gets €12,000 SW pension, so a total of 30,000. (Based on a SW pension of €12,000)
The pre 1995 pays a lower PRSI but gets no SW pension. The post 1995 pays a higher (full) PRSI, gets a SW pension but pays a lower contribution to the public service pension structure (in that their contribution is based on Pensionable Salary - €36,000 as above- and not the full salary of €60,000).

I hope this is clear?


----------



## suzie (11 Oct 2015)

If a pre-1995 retiree has/can accumulate class A stamps throughout their working career I assume they are entitled to some sort of pro rata of a contributory pension?

Thanks
S.


----------



## Broadcaster (12 Oct 2015)

Thanks Conan. 
I also paid full prsi for 3 years while employed in the private sector. Currently in addition I also pay class s prsi on a small income from an Internet company. Do these latter contributions also count separately for the pension?

The other bad news for post 1995 public servants is that it would appear that their uplifted salary -5% - introduced to allow for higher pension contributions, falls back 5per cent upon reaching 65yrs!


----------



## Conan (12 Oct 2015)

If you have a number previous year's Class A contributions (or Class S) then you may be entitled to a "pro rata" SW pension.


----------



## Broadcaster (14 Oct 2015)

Thanks Conan. I have now written to SW and asked for definitive figures given the different classes of contributions. 
Given today'S budget I am hoping for a lower tax on my pension when I retire next year or the year after. Although I can't continue paying into it after 65yrs, I have the choice to remain on working after 65 so there is some light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## Exchanger (14 Oct 2015)

Just to follow up on the above - below is what I received back from SW so it would appear that they are not prepared to put anything in writing in case they get it wrong! 

_Unfortunately, the Department of Social Protection is unable to provide a forecast service to people in relation to their future State pension entitlements or to comment on individual pension planning queries.



However, the Department’s website, provides a comprehensive suite of information pertaining to all pension entitlements including a range of frequently asked questions and answers (see attachment) relating to changes in the Irish State pension (transition/contributory). 


You can request a copy of your PRSI record from the Department’s Client Eligibility Services section. Their contact details are as follows:_

_Client Eligibility Services


Inner Relief Road


Ardarvan


Buncrana


Donegal_

Locall: 1890 690 690


----------



## robert 200 (14 Oct 2015)

Exchanger said:


> Just to follow up on the above - below is what I received back from SW so it would appear that they are not prepared to put anything in writing in case they get it wrong!
> 
> _Unfortunately, the Department of Social Protection is unable to provide a forecast service to people in relation to their future State pension entitlements or to comment on individual pension planning queries.
> 
> ...


----------



## gipimann (14 Oct 2015)

The most likely reason DSP don't offer pension forecasts is that the qualifying conditions can change from time to time, making accurate forecasting impossible.  For example a forecast based on today's rules may not be accurate in a few years time when the pension age is expected to be raised.


----------

